# recessive opal spread cock



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

*recessive opal spread racing pigeons*

*Recessive opal spread cock with his hen. The hen is indigo maybe split for recessive opal.*


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

*Another cock :*


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

*A squab with his father*


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

*A squab with his mother*


----------

